# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.8.2 5c510a7 (3/16/2019)



## airj1012

Just saw a screenshot on Facebook that's supposedly 2019.8.2 that includes the power increase. Nothing on TeslaFi just yet.


----------



## DocScott

airj1012 said:


> Just saw a screenshot on Facebook that's supposedly 2019.8.2 that includes the power increase. Nothing on TeslaFi just yet.


TeslaFi now shows one 8.2 update in California.


----------



## kuster

As of today one more new version.


----------



## gaM3changer

According to a Reddit post, this update includes the 5% power increase.

Reddit link


----------



## VoltageDrop

I want......but it seems like it takes forever for me to get the updates.....I just barely got the GPS linked folding mirror update....bummer


----------



## littlD

More performance for free. I'm sure Porsche will follow suit on that disruption...


----------



## bluesolarflare

Someone in the same reddit thread said they just picked up their LR AWD and received the update (8.2) as well but the notes did not specify a power boost. So until we get more rollouts right now it could mean AWD does not get a boost which would be disappointing.


----------



## JasonF

bluesolarflare said:


> Someone in the same reddit thread said they just picked up their LR AWD and received the update (8.2) as well but the notes did not specify a power boost. So until we get more rollouts right now it could mean AWD does not get a boost which would be disappointing.


It probably won't. The LR RWD power was nerfed a few months back to improve efficiency. It looks like they found another way to do it, so they're returning the power back to normal.


----------



## Mayhem

I'm ready for NoAP without stalk confirmation of auto lane change. Yes, I like to live dangerously j/k


----------



## Laz18

bluesolarflare said:


> Someone in the same reddit thread said they just picked up their LR AWD and received the update (8.2) as well but the notes did not specify a power boost. So until we get more rollouts right now it could mean AWD does not get a boost which would be disappointing.


Elon did say specifically on twitter that lr awd would get a power increase as well.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101259318920278017


----------



## bluesolarflare

Mine just triggered an update so I’ll let you know if AWD gets it in the release notes.


----------



## annerajb

Man I am having such good luck with NOA here in South Florida and my commute I think about once every day I have to disengage. Otherwise No confirmation would be perfect.


----------



## bluesolarflare

False alarm moved me from 5.4 to 5.15


----------



## GDN

Not feeling good for the AWD. Just received 8.2. My release notes do not start off or have listed the "Peak Power Increase" as shown in the release notes above. My release notes start with the "Summon with Key Fob".


----------



## MelindaV

just installed and here's the release notes it had. (no mention of the 5% power bump shown in the Reddit screenshot)

from my prior 2019.5.15 install, only addition is the key fob summon (but the prior release notes did not include all that was actually included in the 2019.5.15 install, so maybe the key fob summon was in it too...IDK)


----------



## johnabis

MelindaV said:


> just installed and here's the release notes it had. (no mention of the 5% power bump shown in the Reddit screenshot)
> 
> from my prior 2019.5.15 install, only addition is the key fob summon (but the prior release notes did not include all that was actually included in the 2019.5.15 install, so maybe the key fob summon was in it too...IDK)


Do you have non confirm lane change?


----------



## MelindaV

johnabis said:


> Do you have non confirm lane change?


Nope. Just went out to go up and down the freeway and used NoA for half of it (I don't normally use it) and it requires to confirm lane change. But in this instance, it was good because it came on right after passing someone in the right lane, that had another car passing them on the exit lane that then cut over to my lane. So I saw the second guy and waited


----------



## Bokonon

Survey: has anyone who did not earn the "priority software access" referral award installed 2019.8.2?


----------



## MelindaV

I had the priority access via the referral program, but up until this FW, I was toward the back of the pack for install timing (I think my 2019.5.15 install was nearly 50 days after the prior 50.6 install).


----------



## SoFlaModel3

annerajb said:


> Man I am having such good luck with NOA here in South Florida and my commute I think about once every day I have to disengage. Otherwise No confirmation would be perfect.


Where do you drive? On the 595 "pay to speed lane" NOA wants me to get in the wrong lane all the time to the point where I have to disable it until I get out of that area.


----------



## littlD

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Where do you drive? On the 595 "pay to speed lane" NOA wants me to get in the wrong lane all the time to the point where I have to disable it until I get out of that area.


I report those with bug reports, have several exits like that.


----------



## johnabis

MelindaV said:


> Nope. Just went out to go up and down the freeway and used NoA for half of it (I don't normally use it) and it requires to confirm lane change. But in this instance, it was good because it came on right after passing someone in the right lane, that had another car passing them on the exit lane that then cut over to my lane. So I saw the second guy and waited


You might have to enable it under autopilot options but I'm guessing you checked there already


----------



## MelindaV

johnabis said:


> You might have to enable it under autopilot options but I'm guessing you checked there already


actually, I hadn't checked the settings screen, but just ran out and did. There is nothing new under the AP or NoA screens.

also to followup on the power increase (that my Dual Motor release notes did not note...) there have been a couple posts on twitter WITH this included. The first is a P3D+ and the other a LR RWD.

so is this one excluding the Dual Motor cars again?  (I emailed Tesla service asking).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107100497687662592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107091945556455424


----------



## MelindaV

Mayhem said:


> re: 2019.8.2 When you check NoAP options does anyone get this screen or just the aggressiveness setting?


I don't have that, just the original NoA settings


----------



## ig0p0g0

Mayhem said:


> re: 2019.8.2 When you check NoAP options does anyone get this screen or just the aggressiveness setting?


So....if you move require confirmation to "no" do you get true onramp to offramp self driving?


----------



## Wizard

Mayhem said:


> re: 2019.8.2 When you check NoAP options does anyone get this screen or just the aggressiveness setting?


I believe that option is available if you have FSD activated? I think I saw it as part of the FSD package.


----------



## MelindaV

Wizard said:


> I believe that option is available if you have FSD activated? I think I saw it as part of the FSD package.


I have FSD, and the new option to not have to engage the turn signal lever to change lanes is not there on my 8.2 install

Also discovered the Immersive Sound options disappeared in this release. (am sure those will be back....)


----------



## RichEV

MelindaV said:


> just installed


Do I recall correctly that you did not see a boost with 5.15? Do you see any range boost with 8.2?


----------



## Leggers

bluesolarflare said:


> Someone in the same reddit thread said they just picked up their LR AWD and received the update (8.2) as well but the notes did not specify a power boost. So until we get more rollouts right now it could mean AWD does not get a boost which would be disappointing.


Every Model 3 except AWD. On the Tesla site the times to 60 are reduced for all model except AWD which still claimed as 4.5 sec same as original release. The AWD version is a software limited Performance AWD as it has the same motors but they are software choked to differentiate it. All the other versions are getting boosted. I'm hoping it will too get an update but I'm fearful they overlooked it or decided not to include it.


----------



## GalacticHero

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Where do you drive? On the 595 "pay to speed lane" NOA wants me to get in the wrong lane all the time to the point where I have to disable it until I get out of that area.


I have an interchange here in Denver where I have to always disengage or ignore NOA. There is a three lane on-ramp and per its usual preference, it wants to get over into the rightmost lane. The difficulty is both of the two rightmost lanes actually end or become an exit-only to a secondary road before reaching the freeway. I let it have its way once and it drove all the way up to the end of the the lane expecting to be able to do its passive-aggressive merge. I finally had to punch it hard up the shoulder to get in front of the cars to my left and into the traffic flow.

BTW yes, I know this was not optimal traffic etiquette on my part, but I was monitoring the situation and wanted to see what AP would do. I also am aware the instructions state that it doesn't work optimally in crowded traffic situations. I was figuring it would gradually slow when it couldn't complete the merge, leaving me stopped at the end of the lane waiting for a traffic hole. It is usually so timid in it's maneuvers, that it was a bit surprising that it decided to just force its way in. I sure hope the car uploaded the data for that "disengage incident" to Tesla.

The no-confirm option on NOA could just be Tesla's method to keep people from falling asleep on AP; since, I'm certainly going to have been eyes glued to traffic around me if I try that feature ;-D


----------



## Bokonon

Leggers said:


> All the other versions are getting boosted. I'm hoping it will too get an update but I'm fearful they overlooked it or decided not to include it.


As a fellow AWD owner, I'm also hopeful that we'll get the boost eventually.

Going by the premise that AWD is software-limited Performance with lower-binned motors, my current thinking is that one of the following is true:

AWD will receive a 5% peak power boost, and the necessary firmware changes have already been made, but additional testing is needed before pushing it out to everyone.

AWD will receive a 5% peak power boost, but the existing software limits and/or lower-binned hardware made the necessary firmware changes more complicated than RWD or Performance, and they are not yet complete.
Option 3 would be that AWD will not receive a 5% power boost after all. If Elon's tweet were several months old, and if he hadn't been responding directly to a LR AWD owner, then I'd put decent odds on this one. But since neither of those are the case, I'm more inclined to believe it's one of the first two options.


----------



## Ze1000

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Where do you drive? On the 595 "pay to speed lane" NOA wants me to get in the wrong lane all the time to the point where I have to disable it until I get out of that area.


I am also in South Florida. Drive everyday on I-75 and Turnpike. Morning commute (South) NOA doesn't know the express lane on i75 and on the regular lanes does not know where the turnpike is actually located. The afternoon commute back (North) is almost perfect. The only point of disagreement is at the north end of the i75 express lane where it wants to change from one lane to the other for no reason at all, it would still get to the end of the express lane, but with two unnecessary lane changes.


----------



## Ze1000

Wizard said:


> I believe that option is available if you have FSD activated? I think I saw it as part of the FSD package.


This feature is part of the EAP package, but anyway I have FSD and do not have this option.


----------



## nonStopSwagger

Bokonon said:


> As a fellow AWD owner, I'm also hopeful that we'll get the boost eventually.
> 
> Going by the premise that AWD is software-limited Performance with lower-binned motors, my current thinking is that one of the following is true:
> 
> AWD will receive a 5% peak power boost, and the necessary firmware changes have already been made, but additional testing is needed before pushing it out to everyone.
> 
> AWD will receive a 5% peak power boost, but the existing software limits and/or lower-binned hardware made the necessary firmware changes more complicated than RWD or Performance, and they are not yet complete.
> Option 3 would be that AWD will not receive a 5% power boost after all. If Elon's tweet were several months old, and if he hadn't been responding directly to a LR AWD owner, then I'd put decent odds on this one. But since neither of those are the case, I'm more inclined to believe it's one of the first two options.


There is one other reason why the AWD's won't get the performance increase you neglected to cover:

4) Down the road, AWD cars get the option to pay to upgrade to P3D-. However, Tesla are smart enough to figure out that if they already gave you a (small) free power boost, you might be less inclined to pay for it.


----------



## Bokonon

nonStopSwagger said:


> 4) Down the road, AWD cars get the option to pay to upgrade to P3D-. However, Tesla are smart enough to figure out that if they already gave you a (small) free power boost, you might be less inclined to pay for it.


If all of that ends up being true, it would make an excellent counterpoint to the current sentiment of, "They're just making it up as they go!"  I'm probably more skeptical of that possibility than most here, though.


----------



## nonStopSwagger

Bokonon said:


> If all of that ends up being true, it would make an excellent counterpoint to the current sentiment of, "They're just making it up as they go!"  I'm probably more skeptical of that possibility than most here, though.


I think the recent moves have been an effort to see what changes they can make that might net them more revenue. However car buyers are not used to prices changing so quickly (myself included) and are freaking out.

Tesla would be leaving money on the table not to offer this upgrade. I'd be amazed if they didn't offer it next quarter.


----------



## Francois Gaucher

Mayhem said:


> re: 2019.8.2 When you check NoAP options does anyone get this screen or just the aggressiveness setting?


I am on 5.15, m3 LR RWD and I don't have all those options. Just the base setting for mad Max etc.


----------



## zosoisnotaword

Anyone with 8.2 know if they fixed the issue with 12V and USB power remaining on while the car is charging? I miss not having to manually power off my radar detector. I think this also happens with Sentry mode.


----------



## nonStopSwagger

Francois Gaucher said:


> I am on 5.15, m3 LR RWD and I don't have all those options. Just the base setting for mad Max etc.


Those options are only on builds that came after 5.15, so if you are still on 5.15, nothing new to see. This forum thread is for 8.2 changes


----------



## John Di Cecco

Looks like no new 8.2 updates today per teslafi. Do you think the roll out has stopped?


----------



## chaunceyg1

Hmmm... I see four since 442pm. Looks like it has restarted.

Make that five!


----------



## Craig Bennett

Just installed 8.2. NO 5% performance increase. Release notes seemed to catch up with functions that were added to my AWD car IN 5.15 such as Sentry mode.


----------



## Craig Bennett

Leggers said:


> Every Model 3 except AWD. On the Tesla site the times to 60 are reduced for all model except AWD which still claimed as 4.5 sec same as original release. The AWD version is a software limited Performance AWD as it has the same motors but they are software choked to differentiate it. All the other versions are getting boosted. I'm hoping it will too get an update but I'm fearful they overlooked it or decided not to include it.


Do you have a source for the "same motors" claim? I seem to recall that Tesla stated that motors that demonstrated superior performance out of the batch were flagged for P3D cars. That could be erroneous though, hence my question. As an AWD owner, I'd love to believe it was software only.


----------



## FRC

Craig Bennett said:


> Do you have a source for the "same motors" claim? I seem to recall that Tesla stated that motors that demonstrated superior performance out of the batch were flagged for P3D cars. That could be erroneous though, hence my question. As an AWD owner, I'd love to believe it was software only.


Elon claims that P's have the superior motors, but many doubt that claim.


----------



## JDM3

Craig Bennett said:


> Do you have a source for the "same motors" claim? I seem to recall that Tesla stated that motors that demonstrated superior performance out of the batch were flagged for P3D cars. That could be erroneous though, hence my question. As an AWD owner, I'd love to believe it was software only.


I seem to recall reading about this as well. Just wonder how much of that is just telling the story versus reality. Is there someone really checking the quality of every motor and setting aside the best?

I had thought of another potential revenue stream for Tesla. "Ludicrous/High Performance" mode on demand. Now I'm not saying that a RWD M3 would be able to compete with the duals, but if I were given the option to "purchase" x number of "HP runs", I think I would bite. 3 passes for $500 or a ten pack for $1000. Then whenever I wanted the extra kick or thrill my friends and neighbours, I would use one of my HP runs. Maybe not feasible, but if it were, I think there would be a market for it.


----------



## airbusav8r

I’m surprised no one has noticed that Tesla is starting to push their new UI library... Rounded corners, cleaner distinctions, look around the UI there are subtle hints everywhere showing what the future UI is going to look like.

I haven’t seen any comments that Tesla enabled “high fidelity” sound by default, some have said they removed it, nope.

Hit slop seems to have been expanded (area around “buttons” on capacitive screens, the big thing you look at) substantial, you may actually make changes while in AP without playing a game of operation 

Crank up the brightness inside a garage or day mode at night to start seeing all the fine grained detail. Take a peek at HVAC controls and really look...


----------



## Needsdecaf

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Where do you drive? On the 595 "pay to speed lane" NOA wants me to get in the wrong lane all the time to the point where I have to disable it until I get out of that area.





GalacticHero said:


> I have an interchange here in Denver where I have to always disengage or ignore NOA. There is a three lane on-ramp and per its usual preference, it wants to get over into the rightmost lane. The difficulty is both of the two rightmost lanes actually end or become an exit-only to a secondary road before reaching the freeway. I let it have its way once and it drove all the way up to the end of the the lane expecting to be able to do its passive-aggressive merge. I finally had to punch it hard up the shoulder to get in front of the cars to my left and into the traffic flow.


Here in Houston, on Beltway 8 (the middle loop around the city), NOA always wants me to get right out of the toll tag only lanes and into the tag / cash lanes. It's a pain in the arse.


----------



## MelindaV

RichEV said:


> Do I recall correctly that you did not see a boost with 5.15? Do you see any range boost with 8.2?


no range extension with 5.15 and no 'peak power increase' with 8.2. Simply no love for the LR Dual cars :disrelieved:


----------



## MelindaV

airbusav8r said:


> I haven't seen any comments that Tesla enabled "high fidelity" sound by default, some have said they removed it, nope.


"Immersive Sound" options are not there (assume a bug). The 3 hasn't ever had a "high fidelity" setting.


----------



## Tchris

MelindaV said:


> no range extension with 5.15 and no 'peak power increase' with 8.2. Simply no love for the LR Dual cars :disrelieved:


Yeah, what's the deal here? If any of the Model 3 configurations has the capacity for increased performance it's the LR Dual Motor (Non-P). Come on Elon! Let's uncork this baby!


----------



## nonStopSwagger

Tchris said:


> Yeah, what's the deal here? If any of the Model 3 configurations has the capacity for increased performance it's the LR Dual Motor (Non-P). Come on Elon! Let's uncork this baby!


Most likely they noticed the AWD power boost came in way above 5% on this firmware, due to both motors being boosted. So they are holding that back until they can figure out how to throttle the motors for the AWD.


----------



## Craig Bennett

MelindaV said:


> no range extension with 5.15 and no 'peak power increase' with 8.2. Simply no love for the LR Dual cars :disrelieved:


We ARE the red haired step children of the M3 family!


----------



## aronth5

Just updated from 5.15. As noted earlier no immersive sound options. LR RWD charging continued immediately after the upgrade completed. I am still showing less than 310 miles, based on what I see now estimating about 305 miles. Usually charge to 80%, have never supercharged and charged to 100% twice. 10k miles owned for 1 year.


----------



## scooterman

Craig Bennett said:


> Just installed 8.2. NO 5% performance increase. Release notes seemed to catch up with functions that were added to my AWD car IN 5.15 such as Sentry mode.


ditto here. Dashcam notes as well.


----------



## Long Ranger

aronth5 said:


> As noted earlier no subversive sound options.


Bummer. The subversive stations were my favorites.


----------



## aronth5

Long Ranger said:


> Bummer. The subversive stations were my favorites.


That's what I get for typing on my phone but don't fret I fixed my original post


----------



## MrMannilow

nonStopSwagger said:


> Most likely they noticed the AWD power boost came in way above 5% on this firmware, due to both motors being boosted. So they are holding that back until they can figure out how to throttle the motors for the AWD.


I wouldn't be upset about that lol. Shhhh no one has to know


----------



## MelindaV

another 8.2 oddity from tonight.

On the way home, stopped at the grocery store. parked and half way thru the easy entry moving the seat & steering wheel, all power cut out. Not just a MCU reboot - nothing. waited a couple minutes and tried a 2-button restart a couple times (doubt it did anything as all other pedals, buttons, levers were unresponsive.) After a couple minutes it came back on, except the data. Turned my phone's hotspot on and recorded a bug report. Then also replied back to the email I sent [email protected] (asking about the "peak power") with the issue.


----------



## HappyBilbobob

Needsdecaf said:


> Here in Houston, on Beltway 8 (the middle loop around the city), NOA always wants me to get right out of the toll tag only lanes and into the tag / cash lanes. It's a pain in the arse.


Always always always!!


----------



## GDN

Getting caught up after 24 hours. I checked - no new NOA screen for me. Immersive sound is gone. No power boost. Love software updates, but this one is leaving just a bit to be desired. I'll be a guinea pig for whatever they are trialing and wanting to learn about, but hoping they bring a little love back to the AWD vs just kicking us a bit.


----------



## MelindaV

just make sure to record in-car reports of any oddities you come across (or email tesla after the fact). Especially that people that get the release early!


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Getting caught up after 24 hours. I checked - no new NOA screen for me. Immersive sound is gone. No power boost. Love software updates, but this one is leaving just a big to be desired. I'll be a guinea pig for whatever they are trialing and wanting to learn about, but hoping they bring a little love back to the AWD vs just kicking us a bit.


So @GDN, with no immersive sound, did the sound actually changed to be worse or the option is just missing from the display?


----------



## MelindaV

Quicksilver said:


> So @GDN, with no immersive sound, did the sound actually changed to be worse or the option is just missing from the display?


to me, it does sound different.


----------



## GDN

I didn't really notice, but I wasn't cranking it either. I just spent 8 of the last 36 hours in the car I and didn't really notice. Just noticed it was gone from the menu after reading here. I have noticed in the past however when making adjustments and cranking the volume a bit.


----------



## MelindaV

GDN said:


> I didn't really notice, but I wasn't cranking it either. I just spent 8 of the last 36 hours in the car I and didn't really notice. Just noticed it was gone from the menu after reading here. Not a huge notice in the cabin. I have noticed in the past however when making adjustments and cranking the volume a bit.


after 8 hours in the car, not sure I would notice if the audio was on or not


----------



## NS M3D

I have the update and a AWD M3. The release notes did not state a 5% power bump, but I test drove and felt it was faster.


----------



## GDN

MelindaV said:


> after 8 hours in the car, not sure I would notice if the audio was on or not


Don't want to go too far off topic here, but driving this car makes 8 hours pass like no other. I love the parts where I get to drive, I love the parts where I let it drive, I love playing streaming music, I love being able to switch back and list to another 3 hours of Queen - Thank you @LUXMAN for the movie recommendation. To say the least I don't get tired of anything in this car.

The beauty of this trip in 70 degree weather vs the freezing temps a few weeks back is that I averaged about 270 wh/mi (vs 310 or so) on the way up and made it with about 80 miles of range left after arriving. I guess even without my 5% bump in power - Dangit.


----------



## Joaquin

Got the update today, can see the 5% increase in the version notes. I did not notice a real difference driving, but battery was pretty low. Charging up and trying again tomorrow.

As a minus, I kinda noticed the camera icon going away more often than usual. Will keep an eye on that.

I did not see any increase in the battery range in the notes... is there any?

I never charge up to 100%, so I will try to estimate from the graph after the charge tonight's. Is hard to tell the actual %.


----------



## MelindaV

Joaquin said:


> I did not see any increase in the battery range in the notes... is there any?


the RWD cars (which you have, correct?) received the range increase in the prior update 2019.5.15. did you get that update?

and by camera icon, I assume you mean for the dashcam? are you using at least a 32GB USB drive? have you cleared it out recently?


----------



## Joaquin

MelindaV said:


> the RWD cars (which you have, correct?) received the range increase in the prior update 2019.5.15. did you get that update?


Correct, LR RWD. And yep I got that update, with sentry mode and such, but battery increase was not mentioned in the notes and I never did the math. I guess I have it but could not verify yet. Is there any easy way to do that math without charging up to 100%?



MelindaV said:


> and by camera icon, I assume you mean for the dashcam? are you using at least a 32GB USB drive? have you cleared it out recently?


Yes, dashcam icon. I use SanDisk iXpand 128GB. I never had the "grey" icon issue, it usually works like a charm with the red (recording) icon showing. But sometimes before starting a new trip, icon is just not there and I need to unplug it and re-plug. I did a recent file cleaning also, plenty of storage available.


----------



## Wizard

MelindaV said:


> no range extension with 5.15 and no 'peak power increase' with 8.2. Simply no love for the LR Dual cars :disrelieved:


Well. The tweet about range extension was meant for RWD ONLY. So I'm not sure why were you expecting a different outcome with this new version lol.

In fact, someone posted before that AWD M3s were already using most of the battery pack (up to ~76 kwh I think) while RWD M3s were using only up to ~73 kwh. After the update, RWD are able to use up to ~76 kwh based on Teslafi charge log.

About the power increase, if you haven't realized by now, the only ones getting it at the moment are RWD and Performance M3s. That kinda suggest that it hasn't been rolled out to AWDs yet. Perhaps would be wise to wait a bit more for a next update?


----------



## MelindaV

Joaquin said:


> Correct, LR RWD. And yep I got that update, with sentry mode and such, but battery increase was not mentioned in the notes and I never did the math. I guess I have it but could not verify yet. Is there any easy way to do that math without charging up to 100%?


what do you normally re-charge to? 80%? starting with the 310 range as an example, multiply 310 by .8. So an 80% charge of a 310 range battery = 248 miles. If you have your display set to distance, check what it is at after the charge is complete (or on the app). If you are getting more than 248 at 80%, you likely got the boost with 2019.5.15.

(85% at 310 = 263miles, 90% at 310 = 279 miles)


----------



## Joaquin

MelindaV said:


> If you have your display set to distance, check what it is at after the charge is complete (or on the app). If you are getting more than 248 at 80%, you likely got the boost with 2019.5.15.


Oh jeez, thanks, I forgot that it's possible to change the display setting from range to "energy", which is the actual % level! Just did the math with my current values and it seems to be extended indeed. Will do it again after charge to have another data point.


----------



## MMMGP

Another DM owner checking in with 8.2, no power increase listed in the release notes.

Edit: Also missing Immersive Sound, but have Speed Based Lane Changes option in NoA.


----------



## josharmour

I'm confused about how and why some owners of Dual Motor version are reporting having the options to confirm lane change (or not) present and others are not. I really want this feature. I prepaid for FSD and EAP - supposedly I'm going to get invited to early access program at some point. I suspect that some people get versions of software that others don't based on being in an early release program.. Not sure if that is the same as Early Access Program mentioned for the FSD purchasers. So much confusion.


----------



## LUXMAN

MelindaV said:


> actually, I hadn't checked the settings screen, but just ran out and did. There is nothing new under the AP or NoA screens.
> 
> also to followup on the power increase (that my Dual Motor release notes did not note...) there have been a couple posts on twitter WITH this included. The first is a P3D+ and the other a LR RWD.
> 
> so is this one excluding the Dual Motor cars again?  (I emailed Tesla service asking).
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107100497687662592
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107091945556455424


Have you ever had them reply to one of those emails? Cuz I think mine go directly to their spam folder!


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Getting caught up after 24 hours. I checked - no new NOA screen for me. Immersive sound is gone. No power boost. Love software updates, but this one is leaving just a bit to be desired. I'll be a guinea pig for whatever they are trialing and wanting to learn about, but hoping they bring a little love back to the AWD vs just kicking us a bit.


Did Niko get it too, or just Silent Thunder?


----------



## LUXMAN

MelindaV said:


> the RWD cars (which you have, correct?) received the range increase in the prior update 2019.5.15. did you get that update?
> 
> and by camera icon, I assume you mean for the dashcam? are you using at least a 32GB USB drive? have you cleared it out recently?


I have a RWD and did not get a range increase with 5.15. At least not in the notes. I see about 1 or 2 extra miles when I charge but not 5%


----------



## LUXMAN

Joaquin said:


> Correct, LR RWD. And yep I got that update, with sentry mode and such, but battery increase was not mentioned in the notes and I never did the math. I guess I have it but could not verify yet. Is there any easy way to do that math without charging up to 100%?
> 
> Yes, dashcam icon. I use SanDisk iXpand 128GB. I never had the "grey" icon issue, it usually works like a charm with the red (recording) icon showing. But sometimes before starting a new trip, icon is just not there and I need to unplug it and re-plug. I did a recent file cleaning also, plenty of storage available.


I started having problems with 5.15 for the dash cam too. I figured it was my drive. It still worked on my home computer though. Ended up adding a new drive, but I also found that sometimes my Left USB wouldn't be powered without a reboot and also my HUB was for some reason not getting a great connection to the right port. Hope 8.2 is better on this issue.


----------



## Deraillor

Leggers said:


> Every Model 3 except AWD. On the Tesla site the times to 60 are reduced for all model except AWD which still claimed as 4.5 sec same as original release. The AWD version is a software limited Performance AWD as it has the same motors but they are software choked to differentiate it. All the other versions are getting boosted. I'm hoping it will too get an update but I'm fearful they overlooked it or decided not to include it.


It's debatable whether the Performance Model 3s are simply software limited. What I've seen from Google research is that the P3D motors are "bin sorted" to include the top 10% of the tested motors (something like that).


----------



## iChris93

josharmour said:


> I'm confused about how and why some owners of Dual Motor version are reporting having the options to confirm lane change (or not) present and others are not.


Where have you seen these reports?


----------



## SR22pilot

Deraillor said:


> It's debatable whether the Performance Model 3s are simply software limited. What I've seen from Google research is that the P3D motors are "bin sorted" to include the top 10% of the tested motors (something like that).


Musk claimed the Performance motors were binned out but I know of at least one case where a person received their P3D- and it was just AWD. A call was made and later it magically was switched from AWD to P3D-. There is a lot of room left to increase AWD power.


----------



## garsh

LUXMAN said:


> ...but I also found that sometimes my Left USB wouldn't be powered without a reboot and also my HUB was for some reason not getting a great connection to the right port. Hope 8.2 is better on this issue.


That sounds like a possible hardware issue. Take the car to a service center the next time it happens. Don't reboot - let them confirm the problem.


----------



## aronth5

airbusav8r said:


> I'm surprised no one has noticed that Tesla is starting to push their new UI library... Rounded corners, cleaner distinctions, look around the UI there are subtle hints everywhere showing what the future UI is going to look like.
> 
> I haven't seen any comments that Tesla enabled "high fidelity" sound by default, some have said they removed it, nope.
> 
> Hit slop seems to have been expanded (area around "buttons" on capacitive screens, the big thing you look at) substantial, you may actually make changes while in AP without playing a game of operation
> 
> Crank up the brightness inside a garage or day mode at night to start seeing all the fine grained detail. Take a peek at HVAC controls and really look...


So you refer to hints so please be more specific and give an example or two of what this actually means to the future UI in your opinion.


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> Did Niko get it too, or just Silent Thunder?


Only Silent Thunder - the AWD. Seems this release which is still limited focused on AWD. I'm hoping they are just tweaking and testing some things under cover, awaiting feedback from the cars and then we will get a bump in performance.

Forgot to report earlier, but I also received a grey X on my Dashcam. I had used sentry mode a week back testing, taken the drive out to see the video (I had a few corrupted) I deleted all video off the USB drive and put it back in the car. Dashcam worked a few days, but sometime during my weekend drive it went grey. I've got a 16 GB USB drive in there. Thinking I'm about to finally upgrade to a hub and a heavy duty SSD drive. Need to review a few that have been suggested here.


----------



## MelindaV

LUXMAN said:


> Have you ever had them reply to one of those emails? Cuz I think mine go directly to their spam folder!


yes. with the 50.6 speed reduction when steering out our auto steer. I had an ongoing conversation with someone.


----------



## JWardell

Wizard said:


> Well. The tweet about range extension was meant for RWD ONLY. So I'm not sure why were you expecting a different outcome with this new version lol.
> 
> In fact, someone posted before that AWD M3s were already using most of the battery pack (up to ~76 kwh I think) while RWD M3s were using only up to ~73 kwh. After the update, RWD are able to use up to ~76 kwh based on Teslafi charge log.
> 
> About the power increase, if you haven't realized by now, the only ones getting it at the moment are RWD and Performance M3s. That kinda suggest that it hasn't been rolled out to AWDs yet. Perhaps would be wise to wait a bit more for a next update?


Oh wow, not sure where you found that, but you just made me go look at some captures. My RWD full battery capacity has always been between 69 and 73kWh (though I still have not received a range-extending firmware), and the AWD capture I have from someone is way up at 77kWh. I assumed the battery was ~75kWh but clearly it is ~80.


----------



## airj1012

So if thats true, that means the battery was software locked, not just a recalculation due to efficiencies. Correct?


----------



## MelindaV

JWardell said:


> Oh wow, not sure where you found that, but you just made me go look at some captures. My RWD full battery capacity has always been between 69 and 73kWh (though I still have not received a range-extending firmware), and the AWD capture I have from someone is way up at 77kWh. I assumed the battery was ~75kWh but clearly it is ~80.





airj1012 said:


> So if thats true, that means the battery was software locked, not just a recalculation due to efficiencies. Correct?


only if post range bump numbers show a higher kWh number on the capacity than it did prior to the bump on the same car.


----------



## kuster

Why my posts are remove or deleted?


----------



## Bokonon

kuster said:


> Why my posts are remove or deleted?


In the firmware update threads, the moderator team removes posts that boil down to "just installed this version" to prevent the thread from getting bogged down with those types of posts. We encourage people to vote in the poll at the top of the thread as a way of indicating that they've installed a particular firmware version.


----------



## MMMGP

LUXMAN said:


> ...but I also found that sometimes my Left USB wouldn't be powered without a reboot and also my HUB was for some reason not getting a great connection to the right port. Hope 8.2 is better on this issue.


I noticed this morning that my left USB plug is out too which feeds the left side Taptes wireless charger. Are you soft rebooting with just the steering wheel buttons or full reboot with the buttons plus brake pedal?


----------



## Alighieri256

Got 8.2 last night. Anyone else get this on the Release Notes page? At one point it eventually came up, but if I close and reopen, it's a blank page again. Owner's Manual comes up completely blank as well.


----------



## kuster

Bokonon said:


> In the firmware update threads, the moderator team removes posts that boil down to "just installed this version" to prevent the thread from getting bogged down with those types of posts. We encourage people to vote in the poll at the top of the thread as a way of indicating that they've installed a particular firmware version.


thanks for the information I'm new..


----------



## Mike

Joaquin said:


> Is there any easy way to do that math without charging up to 100%?


(100/_pp_) x _ddd = ddd _at 100%

ddd = range (distance remaining)
pp = % showing prior to toggling to range


----------



## Mike

JWardell said:


> Oh wow, not sure where you found that, but you just made me go look at some captures. My RWD full battery capacity has always been between 69 and 73kWh (though I still have not received a range-extending firmware), and the AWD capture I have from someone is way up at 77kWh. I assumed the battery was ~75kWh but clearly it is ~80.


@JWardell, I've come to the same conclusion via my ad hoc, round-about way:

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/poll-2019-5-15-calculated-range.11771/post-216430


----------



## Mike

airj1012 said:


> So if thats true, that means the battery was software locked, not just a recalculation due to efficiencies. Correct?


@airj1012, that's my opinion as well, data to back up my opinion via this post:

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/poll-2019-5-15-calculated-range.11771/post-216430


----------



## Craig Bennett

Alighieri256 said:


> Got 8.2 last night. Anyone else get this on the Release Notes page? At one point it eventually came up, but if I close and reopen, it's a blank page again. Owner's Manual comes up completely blank as well.
> 
> View attachment 23524


It didn't happen for me on 8.2 but it HAS happened on a previous release. I don't recall which one but it was several iterations ago. I seem to remember speculation that it might be related to strong wifi vs. weak or LTE only but in any event, it is typically a transient issue.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Only Silent Thunder - the AWD. Seems this release which is still limited focused on AWD. I'm hoping they are just tweaking and testing some things under cover, awaiting feedback from the cars and then we will get a bump in performance.
> 
> Forgot to report earlier, but I also received a grey X on my Dashcam. I had used sentry mode a week back testing, taken the drive out to see the video (I had a few corrupted) I deleted all video off the USB drive and put it back in the car. Dashcam worked a few days, but sometime during my weekend drive it went grey. I've got a 16 GB USB drive in there. Thinking I'm about to finally upgrade to a hub and a heavy duty SSD drive. Need to review a few that have been suggested here.


So far I have gotten that Endurance SD card and reader to work well in 5.15. Hope it stays that way


----------



## LUXMAN

MMMGP said:


> I noticed this morning that my left USB plug is out too which feeds the left side Taptes wireless charger. Are you soft rebooting with just the steering wheel buttons or full reboot with the buttons plus brake pedal?


I just did the 2 buttons and it came back. Interestingly it came back after the screen went dark, but before the full reboot was done. My phone chirped and started charging so I released my buttons and went on my way and it hasn't occurred for 2+ days now.


----------



## Deraillor

SR22pilot said:


> Musk claimed the Performance motors were binned out but I know of at least one case where a person received their P3D- and it was just AWD. A call was made and later it magically was switched from AWD to P3D-. There is a lot of room left to increase AWD power.


Maybe. Neither of us is providing quality evidence; only single anecdotes.


----------



## Deraillor

airj1012 said:


> So if thats true, that means the battery was software locked, not just a recalculation due to efficiencies. Correct?


Your post doesn't have any context. Who were you replying to?


----------



## Joaquin

Mike said:


> (100/_pp_) x _ddd = ddd _at 100%
> 
> ddd = range (distance remaining)
> pp = % showing prior to toggling to range


Thanks for the explanation, but the math itself wasn't my question. My point was that the % was an approximation based on how you move the charging dial in the screen and the lines in the background. This was until I realized the display can be toggled to "energy" so the actual % is shown 

Charged up to 80% this morning and range showed 256 miles, which is 320 at 100%. So yes it got increased!
Also had the opportunity to floor it in the highway on-ramp, and OMG it feels quicker for sure!

Did anybody ever got a car that increased both range and power AFTER the purchase at no cost, and with just an automatic software update?

THIS is what the news should be talking about, instead of Elon tweets, IMO. This is amazing guys!


----------



## TesLou

LUXMAN said:


> I have a RWD and did not get a range increase with 5.15. At least not in the notes. I see about 1 or 2 extra miles when I charge but not 5%


I charged to 100% this past Friday and my LR RWD running 5.15 indicated 316 miles in the battery. Better than 310 but far short of 325.


----------



## Trebonius

That's less than 3%, which is pretty good for remaining charge estimation. It's surprisingly difficult to accurately determine how much energy is available in a lithium ion battery.


----------



## garsh

Joaquin said:


> My point was that the % was an approximation based on how you move the charging dial in the screen and the lines in the background.


That's the wrong percent.

In the display settings, there's an option to show your current battery state of charge as either a percentage, or as a distance. That's where you want to get both your distance value and your percent value - NOT from the "set charge limit" screen.


----------



## MelindaV

Immersive Sound showed back up on mine this afternoon! (with no new FW update that I witnessed - so something behind the scenes that was snuck in there)


----------



## Joe3+1

Bokonon said:


> Survey: has anyone who did not earn the "priority software access" referral award installed 2019.8.2?


Yes, I don't have priority access and I received and installed 8.2 Monday afternoon 5pm Eastern. Got to test power increase a little before rain shut me down here in Fort Lauderdale. Definitely feel a little boost!


----------



## aronth5

MelindaV said:


> Immersive Sound showed back up on mine this afternoon! (with no new FW update that I witnessed - so something behind the scenes that was snuck in there)


I did a hard reboot along with the display reset and the Immersive Sound setting still doesn't display.


----------



## Joaquin

garsh said:


> That's the wrong percent.
> 
> In the display settings, there's an option to show your current battery state of charge as either a percentage, or as a distance. That's where you want to get both your distance value and your percent value - NOT from the "set charge limit" screen.


Yeah, that's what I was trying to say... that I forgot about that display setting until Melinda mentioned it. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Wizard

MelindaV said:


> only if post range bump numbers show a higher kWh number on the capacity than it did prior to the bump on the same car.


I believe the before/after numbers were from same vehicle. There was a post somewhere that shows some Teslafi power calculation screenshot of before/after update indicating that this was the case for RWDs.

I personally use % instead of miles in my screen and I've noticed a slight decrease in kwh consumption compare with % battery usage after 5.15 update.

This can also explain the reason behind the range difference between RWD and AWD Model Y.


----------



## GDN

8.2 has been pretty solid for me, but just about 3 minutes before I got to work this morning my screen flashed off and back on about 5 times, then a black screen for a few seconds, the Tesla logo and then it came back on. It was almost like a reboot, but pretty sure it did not. First it didn't take as long as a reboot and when it came back LTE and everything was there. I drove on in and then gave it a 2 button reboot. It definitely took longer to reboot on my command than the previous glitch had taken and it took LTE a minute or two to reconnect as well. Still not sure what they are testing in this release. It wasn't marked Beta, but I feel there is something there they are testing and I don't think this one will ever go very wide.


----------



## MelindaV

GDN said:


> Still not sure what they are testing in this release. It wasn't marked Beta, but I feel there is something there they are testing and I don't think this one will ever go very wide.


but those that are not LR AWD did get the Peak Power Increase, don't forget.


----------



## zztops

MelindaV said:


> but those that are not LR AWD did get the Peak Power Increase, don't forget.


Maybe LR AWD will get it soon too?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108311946623778821


----------



## GDN

zztops said:


> Maybe LR AWD will get it soon too?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108311946623778821


That's what we want to see and hear. That way we can beat the other guy off the stop light just a little bit faster and the ticket from the po po will be just a few bucks more. Bring it on either way.


----------



## MMMGP

LUXMAN said:


> I just did the 2 buttons and it came back. Interestingly it came back after the screen went dark, but before the full reboot was done. My phone chirped and started charging so I released my buttons and went on my way and it hasn't occurred for 2+ days now.


I broke down and rebooted with the buttons + brake pedal this morning. The left USB port is now active, but I'm still missing the Immersive Sound audio option.


----------



## Craig Bennett

MelindaV said:


> but those that are not LR AWD did get the Peak Power Increase, don't forget.


I don't know about you but I think we should get a 10% bump for having to wait. And for waiting so patiently ( all of our previous posts to the contrary not withstanding).


----------



## Nautilus

Craig Bennett said:


> I don't know about you but I think we should get a 10% bump for having to wait. And for waiting so patiently ( all of our previous posts to the contrary not withstanding).


And lasers. Is it too much to ask for frikkin' lasers???


----------



## MelindaV

experienced another 2019.8.2 issue tonight. A block after leaving work, my BT audio made a crackly pop sound (an audio book, and assumed it was in the recording), then another half block further noticed my display was stuck. While stopped in traffic, the speedometer showed 9mph, turn signal didn't tick (but did turn on). So Did the two button restart (glad you can do that while driving as I was in a middle lane of a 5 lane street surrounded by other stopped cars!). when the MCU came back on, it made the same crackly pop sound and all else appeared back to normal. Once the data came back on, recorded a bug report. 
Pretty sure I've done more bug reports in the last 4 days than the entire 6 months of ownership. 🐞


----------



## Craig Bennett

Nautilus said:


> And lasers. Is it too much to ask for frikkin' lasers???
> View attachment 23586


Sadly yes. But we do have ill tempered mutated sea bass!


----------



## MrMannilow

Craig Bennett said:


> I don't know about you but I think we should get a 10% bump for having to wait. .


I think 5% per motor is what Elon meant to tweet. Hey we choose not to be cheap and buy 2 motors after all haha


----------



## Feathermerchant

So 5% per motor, that's 10% right?


----------



## Pdadddy

Craig Bennett said:


> I don't know about you but I think we should get a 10% bump for having to wait. And for waiting so patiently ( all of our previous posts to the contrary not withstanding).


Why stop at 10%?


----------



## LUXMAN

Pdadddy said:


> Why stop at 10%?


----------



## skrmusic

GDN said:


> Not feeling good for the AWD. Just received 8.2. My release notes do not start off or have listed the "Peak Power Increase" as shown in the release notes above. My release notes start with the "Summon with Key Fob".


Same here. Though I seem to have lost power in the two USB ports for phone charging. My charging pad no longer gets enough juice to function (sigh).


----------



## skrmusic

RichEV said:


> Do I recall correctly that you did not see a boost with 5.15? Do you see any range boost with 8.2?


Software downloaded, charged after. I have not seen a range boost with dual motor version.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Anyone else having trouble with backup camera black for up to 5 seconds at times before coming alive? I might have to reboot it tomorrow to see if that helps.


----------



## MMMGP

skrmusic said:


> Same here. Though I seem to have lost power in the two USB ports for phone charging. My charging pad no longer gets enough juice to function (sigh).


Try the two button steering wheel reboot, worked for me.


skrmusic said:


> Software downloaded, charged after. I have not seen a range boost with dual motor version.


No range or performance boost for the DM non-performance models yet. According to a twitter post quoting Elon, they're still working on it.


Rick Steinwand said:


> Anyone else having trouble with backup camera black for up to 5 seconds at times before coming alive? I might have to reboot it tomorrow to see if that helps.


Yes, had to do a full reboot; steering wheel and brake pedal.


----------



## Nautilus

MMMGP said:


> Yes, had to do a full reboot; steering wheel and brake pedal.


I keep seeing mentioned on this forum the "full reboot": steering wheel and brake pedal. In the owner's manual (20-Dec-2018 edition, the latest), I can only find reference (p. 44) to restarting the control screen by just using the two buttons on the steering wheel.

Can someone provide a reference to the full reboot procedure which also includes the brake pedal? Thanks.


----------



## littlD

https://www.tesla.com/support/software-updates

Scroll down to *My vehicle or touchscreen is unresponsive after a software update. How do I troubleshoot?*


----------



## Dale Gardner

I've never done a reboot or screen reset since owning the car (September 2018). Also have not needed any service, initial quality was excellent. From my perspective, the Model 3 does not (and should not) require manual resets/reboots from users. 

That said, I do have the aforementioned slow activation (black screen) of the backup camera since this firmware. I'm optimistic that Tesla should be able to mitigate that in a future firmware release.


----------



## littlD

Cool you've never done a reboot or screen reset.

As for me, sometimes Middie decides she needs to. Several times daily.


----------



## MelindaV

it is a good idea to do a MCU reset (2button) after a new install. It just clears it's head of any lingering issues with the new install. 
I'm now on my way out to the garage to do that, because I think I am graduating out of 8.2!!


----------



## littlD

MelindaV said:


> it is a good idea to do a MCU reset (2button) after a new install. It just clears it's head of any lingering issues with the new install.
> I'm now on my way out to the garage to do that, because I think I am graduating out of 8.2!!


Yep, 2019.8.3 is rolling as we speak


----------



## RichEV

littlD said:


> Yep, 2019.8.3 is rolling as we speak


a very slow roll at this point


----------



## littlD

RichEV said:


> a very slow roll at this point


It is, and I'll take whatever gets me closer to the latest coolness.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I'm on 8.2 and thought my dual motor M3 seemed snappier, but today looked in my release notes and there's no mention of the 5%, even tho I've seen it in notes from another vehicle.


----------



## MelindaV

Rick Steinwand said:


> I'm on 8.2 and thought my dual motor M3 seemed snappier, but today looked in my release notes and there's no mention of the 5%, even tho I've seen it in notes from another vehicle.


2019.8.2 did not include the AWD cars (except the P3Ds) in the 5% bump.


----------



## Dale Gardner

littlD said:


> Cool you've never done a reboot or screen reset.
> 
> As for me, sometimes Middie decides she needs to. Several times daily.


You have to reboot your car several times *per day*, and you don't find that concerning? 



MelindaV said:


> it is a good idea to do a MCU reset (2button) after a new install. It just clears it's head of any lingering issues with the new install.
> I'm now on my way out to the garage to do that, because I think I am graduating out of 8.2!!


I respectfully disagree. Any necessary step should occur as part of the update process itself. The car properly reboots as part of the update process, does it not? When I update my iPhone, laptop, or other device; I don't have to reboot it again afterward. Should the Model 3 be any different? I've done several updates and not experienced an issue, so I fail to see the impetus to perform these manual reboots. 

The Model 3 is quickly becoming a mainstream car, and I'm seeing a lot of them even here in the Motor City. There are plenty of people using this car like they expect to use any normal car or consumer device.


----------



## littlD

Dale Gardner said:


> You have to reboot your car several times *per day*, and you don't find that concerning?


It never occurs while driving, and even if it did, it would be of little consequence.

And I don't have to reboot it... it just happens, usually when I exit the car for a few minutes and return.

I appreciate your concern, and some versions don't do it. 2019.5.15 would be one of those that do it quite often. Kinda why I'm hoping for a new version.


----------



## Talent

5% is not that all it cracked up to me. I did a side by side video, it's negligible imo


----------



## Guest

Talent said:


> 5% is not that all it cracked up to me. I did a side by side video, it's negligible imo


lol great choice of song. Interesting to see the side by side shows no difference.... Hopefully some people might re-dyno the cars just to see if anything looks difference with a real measurement. Still trying to decide between a AWD or P


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Got my monthly chance for a 100 mile road trip on 2 way roads and used AP for most of it. Had 3 instances of where I was told to take control of the wheel, which is new for me. I thought the tracking was a bit improved in instances where the road was wider, like for a new lane to exit, but the 3 instances of having to control was definitely a step backwards.

I think a reboot fixed my black screen when backing up. It also fixed an instance where front radar wasn't available (on a clean car) so couldn't use AP. I hate rebooting when driving.


----------



## harrison987

from what I read online...this update also includes stop light warning (?). Car will warn you if you about to run a red light? Don;t see it in the release notes...

Curious if they fixed the blind spot warning...meaning actually have it working?


----------



## MelindaV

harrison987 said:


> from what I read online...this update also includes stop light warning (?). Car will warn you if you about to run a red light? Don;t see it in the release notes...
> 
> Curious if they fixed the blind spot warning...meaning actually have it working?


the stop light warning wasnt until 2019.8.3, not 8.2 (but have yet to see it actually work on 8.3 either).


----------



## NS M3D

Deraillor said:


> It's debatable whether the Performance Model 3s are simply software limited. What I've seen from Google research is that the P3D motors are "bin sorted" to include the top 10% of the tested motors (something like that).


I have a AWD and work with a Quality manager from Tesla. He tells me the M3P has a different inverter and not just a software limitation.


----------



## garsh

NS M3D said:


> I have a AWD and work with a Quality manager from Tesla. He tells me the M3P has a different inverter and not just a software limitation.


I just ran over to the parts catalog, and looked up the inverters.
Interestingly, that section doesn't appear to have the inverter itself - just the covers, connectors, gaskets, etc.


----------



## Long Ranger

garsh said:


> I just ran over to the parts catalog, and looked up the inverters.
> Interestingly, that section doesn't appear to have the inverter itself - just the covers, connectors, gaskets, etc.
> 
> View attachment 23926


I believe they don't list the inverter itself because it is just an integrated part of the entire drive unit assembly. We know that the parts catalog only shows one part number for the front drive unit and one for the rear drive unit, so I'm skeptical that the Performance version could have a different inverter.


----------



## GateFather

Still on this version with my LR AWD. Is the LR AWD getting the 8.3 push with 5% peak power or not? My app won't wake my car since this version launched.


----------



## NS M3D

GateFather said:


> Still on this version with my LR AWD. Is the LR AWD getting the 8.3 push with 5% peak power or not? My app won't wake my car since this version launched.


I recently received a update and the first line of the update said 5% increase. I have a AWD M3.


----------



## GateFather

NS M3D said:


> I recently received a update and the first line of the update said 5% increase. I have a AWD M3.


Recently received an update to 8.2 or 8.3?


----------



## shawn_

Just got 2019.8.4 on my LR. Has the 5% peak power increase in the release notes. My quick calculation after the install shows 505KM of range, but I haven't done a full charge upto 100% in a while. The batter probably needs a full cycle (down to < 30% and back up to 100%) to rebalance.


----------

